# Road bike fenders



## Oregon_roadie (Sep 20, 2009)

Where's the best place within RBR to find images and suggestions on mounting fenders to a road bike.
 I'm riding a Ibis Sonoma which doesn't have mounting screws to attach any fenders. I've looked at the SKS razor, although I'd like something in front of the rear tire to protect the derailer and front sprocket. Any suggestions as the rainy season is nearing Oregon.
Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Oregon_roadie said:


> Where's the best place within RBR to find images and suggestions on mounting fenders to a road bike.
> Any suggestions as the rainy season is nearing Oregon.
> Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


^
^
l
l
Up there in the search box. 
Google up Velo Orange too. 

HTH
Flyn G


----------



## pinepig (Dec 24, 2004)

For full-coverage fenders, you're going to need a frame designed to mount them. For coverage in front of the rear tire, you'll need a chainstay bridge with a fender-mounting hole.

I can't say it any better than Peter White: http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fenders.asp


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

This shop in Portland has a reputation for excellent custom fender installations for almost any bike. They have some cleverly-designed brackets to allow full fender coverage even with tight brake clearance.
http://rivercitybicycles.com/product/reacharound-fender-brackets-737.htm

BTW, protecting derailleur, chainrings or other parts isn't the main goal of full fender coverage. It's your feet that will really benefit. If you ride in the rain a lot you'll get faster chain wear no matter what you do.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Planet Bike makes some fenders that attach via rubber straps. I have a set and they work pretty well. Are they the best? No, but for being able to put on and take off in about 1 minute, they work well.


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

I've seen people attach mudguards on the ends of the SKS clip on razors for a more complete coverage. My only complaint with clip-ons is that they leave a mark on the paint from the "foots" where the rubber straps attach. 

Definitely look at Topeak. Like their attachments points and adjustable struts, but haven't tried them myself. 

http://www.rei.com/product/768148


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are the Planet Bike ones I was thinking for a commuter. Mine are smaller

http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Bike-SpeedEZ-Touring-Bicycle/dp/B000FBK4CI/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1253666871&sr=8-7


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I thought the SKS race blades were about the best, fullest coverage, clip-on style fender I could find when I searched earlier this summer. The newest ones come with a mudguard you can attach, which appears to provide more coverage than the planet bike version that was also mentioned.

However, that doesn't address protecting the derailler. I've seen solutions where someone cuts the fender apart to make it around the front fork and rear stays, but what little I can find out the company that made those doesn't sell them any more.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

These put the SKS Race Blades to shame, and I am using the Race Blades.

Saw them for the first time this weekend and they are the best design I have seen. 

http://www.crudusa.com/product/27/


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

ewitz said:


> These put the SKS Race Blades to shame, and I am using the Race Blades.
> 
> Saw them for the first time this weekend and they are the best design I have seen.
> 
> https://www.crudusa.com/product/27/


Don't get me wrong, the whole fender thing isn't a terribly complicated design, and they look pretty cool:









But being that you haven't actually used them, I feel like saying they put another product "to shame" is a little premature. For example, I'm looking at my Race Blades mounted on my bike at this very moment (with the mud guards on them), and those new fenders *maybe* provide an extra inch of coverage down in the front. And the way they're set up in the picture they provide significantly less coverage in the back than my race blades with the way they're set up - both provide enough coverage for you, but I have my race blades back and down farther (there's about a 2 inch between the back of the brake and the start of the fender) so they won't spray nearly as much water up into the face of the person riding behind me. Those newer fenders you linked to don't go down the back of the tire as far (and that's the important part, where most of the water gets kicked up) and I would expect the person riding behind me to be very...displeased with the fender setup. 

I, uh, don't mean to sound like I'm defending one particular fender. I swear, it's just that I've been burned soooooooo many times by something that really looked good "on paper", hehe.


----------



## cybrslug (Jun 6, 2009)

*CrudRoad Racers*

Well after seeing this post I found an Int'l BS that carried the Crud Fenders and I will be giving them a shot. I attempted without success to install Race Blades on my HASA R1 road bike but there was alittle to much bending and tweaking needed. After a half hour or so, I was able to get the rear fender close to the caliper, and then slide the stay mounting bar down enough for the fender to hug the curvature of the tire. But when it came to the front fender, the feet that rest on the folks slid all over when I attached the rubber straps. My forks are very thin Carbon Fiber and there is not much for the feet to rest on, so the straps kept pulling the feet to the outer side of the fork, which in turn cuased the fender to rest against the tire sidewall. If I tweaked them back enough the fender would not rub, but I knew that would not last on an actual ride for long. Heres to hoping I get the Crud in a good way, rather then all up my Crack & Back.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just bought the Freddie Fenders Hardecore and they held up great today. Just make sure you got the proper clearance for em. My LBS used zip ties to secure them in some spots.

Heres my thread on todays cx ride withem:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=201232


----------

